# Two things:Occasional boot up required and app connectivity delay



## Hendrixx007 (Aug 4, 2017)

Probably about 40% of the times I go to get into the car, I’ll start off with a black screen and have to wait 20 seconds or so to see the tesla logo and then everything is good to go. Its seemingly random when it happens and doesnt seem to have anything to do with how long ive left the car. Anyone else experiencing this? Ive had the same experience with 21.9 and 28.3.

On another possibly related note it usually takes a minute or more for me to connect remotely with the app. I’ve had a few experiences in the last week where I’ll be coming out to the car with someone and want to show the summon feature as we walk up but usually end up fiddling with the app for a a few minutes while they wait. Usually a minute or so to get connected to the app another minute to get a successful summon connection. This is all with good lte from my phone and on the car.

Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Hendrixx007 said:


> Probably about 40% of the times I go to get into the car, I'll start off with a black screen and have to wait 20 seconds or so to see the tesla logo and then everything is good to go. Its seemingly random when it happens and doesnt seem to have anything to do with how long ive left the car. Anyone else experiencing this? Ive had the same experience with 21.9 and 28.3.
> 
> On another possibly related note it usually takes a minute or more for me to connect remotely with the app. I've had a few experiences in the last week where I'll be coming out to the car with someone and want to show the summon feature as we walk up but usually end up fiddling with the app for a a few minutes while they wait. Usually a minute or so to get connected to the app another minute to get a successful summon connection. This is all with good lte from my phone and on the car.
> 
> Anyone else have this experience?


Time for the app to connect is very normal, the car has to "wake up" first. If I want to speed things up I open and close a door before even attempting the app.

The screen being black and then getting the Tesla logo is another matter and I've never had that or heard of it. The only time I've ever seen the logo is on a manual re-boot (otherwise known as the 2 finger salute). On very rare occasion I've had a black screen for a few seconds but in 4 months and 8,500 miles it's happened maybe three times. Just had this the other day and I started driving, radio was playing, then the screen came on. However, even then I don't get the logo, it just goes to the normal screen.

Anyone else get the logo after startup without re-boot???


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Anyone else get the logo after startup without re-boot???


I did one morning this week. That's the only time I've seen it in the ~4 weeks I've had the car.


----------



## instant3 (Jul 18, 2018)

Happens to me frequently, every few days. Although it seems to have been getting better, in that, it takes less time to "boot-up" from a black screen. I have one hypothesis where the car is going to sleep because and maybe my random schedule cannot be "learned". Of course, this hinges on the car having some hidden auto learn sleep feature... =) What do you peeps think?

I brought the car into the service center and they did a firmware update on the BMS, which seemed routine, plus they seemed to have forced an update of the latest firmware.

I'm on the latest 3817fdd firmware and have a Pixel 2 phone as my key.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I had a black screen after getting into the car once so far. Scared the crap out of me because it was after I had only owned the car for a few days. I think I had even started to drive away and then suddenly the screen went black. I didn't know about the two finger salute, so all I could do was get out of the car and walk away and try again. When I did I saw the Tesla logo reboot and thankfully it's been fine since then. If it happens 40% of the time, this is very wrong indeed!


----------

